# Springtails



## goReptiles (Aug 23, 2010)

I've heard of them being used for frogs. Do you guys use them in your tortoise enclosures?


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2010)

Might have to tell us what Spring tails are...


----------



## goReptiles (Aug 23, 2010)

It's an insect, sort of like a cleaner insect. They're used in frog tanks sometimes. The frogs will eat them, but they are there to help clean the substrate. Kind of like pill bugs, I think, but these are more worm-like.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 23, 2010)

They are a pest in my opinion... they are a nuisance to torts... frogs can eat them


----------



## Laura (Aug 23, 2010)

box turtle might like them!


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 20, 2010)

What about sowbugs or pillbugs? I've heard they're good in enclosures. Just want to check before I bought any and put them in there. I've heard yes, but I wanted to hear from people on the turtle/tortoise forum first.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2010)

All the insects you mentioned are detrivores. You might consider cockroaches too. They do they same job.

I wouldn't add these as they will probably reproduce a lot and even though they won't directly harm your tortoise, he'll probably be bothered by all the little bugs crawling on and around him. This could be stressful in a captive environment where he can't get away if he wants to.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Sep 20, 2010)

would these bugs be in a viv or Table or outdoors i would be worried about them spreading through the house and then are they going to bother the Tortoise i would personally not use them i would stick to spot cleaning instead


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 20, 2010)

I used pillbugs (sow bugs, rolly pollys, wood lice, whatever) in my 'bioactive substrate' in the big 9'x4' indoor pen and loved the results. You never actually saw them, except occasionally under the water dish or something.

I like the bioactive substrate. Once it was going, I had no pests, no smells, no shell rot, etc. A little work to get it going, but not much after that.


----------



## terryo (Sep 20, 2010)

I also throw in some pill bugs, worms, whatever, when I start a new viv. They are great especially in a box turtle hatchling vivarium. Sometimes I see my little hatchling in there digging under the log for some pill bugs. IMHO, as long as your enclosure is big enough, and you have the right substrate to accommodate a specific species, it's easy to create a biologically correct environment for your turtle or tortoise.


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks. I may try a few pill bugs. Did you catch them in the yard or buy online


----------



## terryo (Sep 21, 2010)

I get them from Carolina Pet Supply, and now have been trying to raise my own. I got 100 from them, and put a bunch of mulch with some grape leaves (high in calcium) and then put some tree bark on top of that, in a plastic tub, and put it in the shade...or if it's cold in my house. So far I've had a really good supply of them, and you can see all the tiny babies hiding in the groves of the bark.


----------

